# LOST OAR



## MountainMan74 (May 30, 2011)

Lost oar on Yarmany, colorado river on 5-28-11. 8 foot, blue shaft, black blade. If found please call Mike or Gena Osborn. 970-389-7602.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yarmony ate you for lunch? This request needs to be assisted by how said oar was lost.
I'm just saying!!!

I'll be out there 2 days this week I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## widewhale (May 28, 2007)

There was a group camped at Rancho that had 2 found oars standing crossed by their camper on Saturday. That 's all I know.


----------

